# Can’t find a APX Centurion



## Vafarmer (7 mo ago)

Can anybody tell me where I can find an APX centurion? Seems it’s out of stock everywhere. Tried to contact beretta but, no response. Tried
Cabela 
Bass pro 
Green top
And beretta 
Driving me nuts. I’m looking online everyday for one and emailing the stores contact. Any help would be much appreciated.
Thanks 
Kevin


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I looked at several online vendors. THey are all sold out. 

Then, I checked Wikiarms - they tend to be the best place to check. ONE place has them. Here:









Beretta APX Centurion Black 9mm 3.7-inch 10Rds


The Beretta APX CENTURION comes loaded with features for both, right and left handed shooters in mind. Ambidextrous slide stop and reversible magazine release button makes sure, they left no one out. Large mag plate for easy extraction and a low bore axis, help keep you in the fight. The Mid...




grabagun.com


----------



## Vafarmer (7 mo ago)

Awsome, thanks I’m about to order now!


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I have made a few orders from Grab A Gun in the past. Never had an issue


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

Don't feel bad. These Berettas seem to come in spurts around my area.


----------



## Vafarmer (7 mo ago)

Crazy I shot the full-size and centurion APX about a month ago. Decided the centurion was the best fit and shot really good compared to my Springfield. Been looking for a month lol. I checked out grab a gun and it only comes with 2 10 rd mags. Which I understand because they don’t know what state it’s going to. But, now I have to buy 2 15 round mags from them. Crazy that they can sell me 15rd mags but, won’t include with the gun.


----------



## Vafarmer (7 mo ago)

Also, any opinions on a decent rail light for the centurion?


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Vafarmer said:


> Also, any opinions on a decent rail light for the centurion?


I would look at Streamlight - they make many different sizes.


----------



## Vafarmer (7 mo ago)

Thanks man, being a newbie I like ask here before making a purchase


----------

